# The Robbery Thing



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

And to the main poster of this Post.

We recently travelled fo the first time in our motorhome to Spain through France. I was a bit aprehensive as I had heard many tales of just what you state and attempted to stay overnight away from the main Routes.

However, these were our overnight rests.

1 FRANCE N West of Calais The Two points Rest - Overnight in an Autoroute Air (Remember if you stay on a Peage Section the Robbers Stand a much Better chance of getting Caught) - NO PROBLEMS.

2 SPAIN Due to a very unfriendly welcome at Javea Camping ( Turned Away by the Security Guard) we drove away from the Main A7 route and wildcamped with a group of Morroc/Tunis/Italians on A7 West. - NO PROBLEMS, despite all night Kazbharr

Route Home

1 SPAIN Just North of Madird in very well lit Motorway Service Area, few dodgy French about but Parked facing Service Station Window. Chose it because you did not have to pay first and you could enter shop 24 Hours. Woke up next day surrounded by 2 Spanish MH's. - NO PROBLEMS

2 FRANCE Pulled Up on N10 where all the Truckers were in there droves and whos's to say some of these arn't robbers?!. And thought MMM ! Pointy n dodgy. So we drove 9kM to Civray a small local town and parked facing the local hotel/Poilce Municpial. Must say at 10pm you could here a pin drop so peaceful. Felt so much safer. NO PROBLEMS. The only exceptione being I picked Market day Eve so by 6:30am the place was alive with market traders thundering about.

I would say like most people on here, go by your own insticnct and judgement. If you pull up at a service area miles away from the old Genedarm, you have to pay in-advance for fuel (sure sign of a problem area) and there is some odd looking person begging for change on the forecout move on. The best advice I ever took of here regarding this was "It is not as daunting as you think". If I was alone Id have worried less to be honest but as I was with my wife and three daughters I was a tad more worried. Not least because once asleep Im asleep but what about them!?.

So

Avoid Major Rest Areas
Try to join other Motorhomers, they will be on their gaurd too.
Look For off Autoroute Aires.
Sleepy Village Town Squares are Good - Be Prepared for early rush hours though
Secure your van as best as poss - Alarm, Deadlocks etc
Have a bit of Gaul sometimes, example being if you see a motorhome in a driveway park somewhere on his road, outside a police or fire station large hotel carpark etc.


I also bought a france passion pass but was too late at night when we came to rest.

Regards Trev


----------



## 88862 (May 10, 2005)

2 FRANCE Pulled Up on N10 where all the Truckers were in there droves and who’s to say some of these aren’t robbers.

Who’s to say that some other motor homers aren’t robbers?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Try to join other Motorhomers, they will be on their gaurd too.


Some good advice there Trev but....................

We met a party of 5 adults in the south of France 4 years ago who were on their way back from Italy.
They had stopped on an autoroute aire S of Lyon on their way south and when they woke up in the morning one of the party couldn't find his shorts! They were outside on the ground.

Yes they had been broken into silently, overnight and robbed.
They had parked with other motorhomes and according to him a number of them had been broken into and none had heard a thing.

We have never overnighted on an autoroute aire and never will.


----------

